
Ancient-Classroom-Approved Pig Latin: The Testamentum Porcelli - diodorus
https://medium.com/in-medias-res/actual-classical-ancient-classroom-approved-pig-latin-2cbf0c8a3e59
======
dmurray
This isn't what is normally meant by pig Latin. It's a humorous/parodic piece
of classical Latin.

It's pretty funny! It's striking how well it would fit in to 20th century
comedy, and the author's translation does a good job of preserving the spirit
of it. For a modern take on the part where the pig bequeathes his various body
parts, here's John Prine's _Please Don 't Bury Me_

[https://youtu.be/JfBdMXhpQnU](https://youtu.be/JfBdMXhpQnU)

~~~
stephen_g
The title is just a play on words, being a Latin story about pigs!

